# evaporator motor



## dean28 (Mar 10, 2007)

I need to get to the bottom motor on a moble home Insider.The unit has to be pulled out of the closet to get access to the lower motor.is the panel on the right side or the left side? If it's on the left side I can cut the wall and put a grill over it.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Dean:
If we are talking about a furnace here they usually have from 2 to 4 panels on the front that lift up and pull off; sometimes they have screws in them. With the bottom panel off your fan assembly should slide out on tracks. I would not cut the wall until I could see for sure the access was on that side.
If you would include brand, model, serial and maybe some pictues then Jeff1 could solve your problem. The guy is amazing.
Glenn


----------



## dean28 (Mar 11, 2007)

this is a self contained heat pump,in a moble home.I have to replace the motor tomarow,and I was hoping to get some pointers.I haven't worked on one of these yet,


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2007)

I also have a self contained heat pump (geo-thermal) but my fan motor in in the top; the comperssor is in the bottom. Evidently mine is not like yours. Perhaps some pictures would help.
Glenn


----------



## dean28 (Mar 12, 2007)

I pulled the unit out today.both panels right and left have to be taken off to change the blower motor.A hole in the wall wouln't have worked,the panels are the full length and width of the unit.It's called "The Insider"And is manufactured in Kentucky.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the brand but the location of manufacturer could be your problem. LOL
Glenn


----------

